# fish on KDE 3.5.2 not working properly

## Diavolo

Since I emerged KDE 3.5.2 fish:// does not work properly. I can open files without problems, but saving (uploading) them end in a stalled upload. Some small files work but bigger files are not uploaded completly any more.

Any idea?  :Sad: 

----------

## Diavolo

Please help  :Sad: 

----------

## enyovelcora

I have the exact same problem! suddenly the upload stalles...

I noticed, after trying out some files, that every  file, bigger than 10KB stops... I suppose exactly when it reaches the 10KB (some files stop at 60% some at 50%... big files stop at 10%)

----------

## TemplarKnight

Same problem here, after an emerge -uDN world fish gets stalled at 32,0 KB   :Sad:  . Found any solutions?

----------

## darkphader

I seem to get my fair share of weird problems but this isn't one of them. I decided to test after seeing this thread.

My KDE 3.5.2 has no problems with fish://, both on my desktop using Gentoo, and on my laptop using the Kubuntu Dapper beta.

I must add that as easy as it is to use it is pretty slow for multiple file transfers, as is scp. Using rsync over ssh is way faster when many files need to be transferred.

Chris

----------

## enyovelcora

The problem is that I use fish in quanta, which a pretty important feature for me. I press F9 and the file gets uploaded... I dont want to use the console, or other scripts to upload the file.

My server only supports ssh, so other protocols like ftp are out of the question...

----------

## thumper

It was working fine for me until I updated the kernel.

It worked on 2.6.15-gentoo-r7, I updated to 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 it stopped working, I switched back to 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 and it works again.   :Rolling Eyes: 

George

----------

## darkphader

 *thumper wrote:*   

> It was working fine for me until I updated the kernel.
> 
> It worked on 2.6.15-gentoo-r7, I updated to 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 it stopped working, I switched back to 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 and it works again. 
> 
> 

 

Interesting in that I did my testing with 2.6.16-gentoo-r7.

Chris

----------

## thumper

I am using fish in Quanta, not sure if that is an issue since I did not test fish in any other way, I just wanted to get back to productive work   :Very Happy: 

George

----------

## enyovelcora

 *thumper wrote:*   

> It was working fine for me until I updated the kernel.
> 
> It worked on 2.6.15-gentoo-r7, I updated to 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 it stopped working, I switched back to 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 and it works again.  
> 
> George

 

Mh... yes same here... I was using an old kernel (2.6.14-gentoo) and updated to 2.6.16-gentoo-r4 . I guess it stopped working there...

So you say updating to kernel 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 created the same problem for you... updating my kernel won't help then... I dont want to downgrade my kernel...

I think I'll wait for >gentoo-r7 and try again if it solves my problem...

----------

## thumper

I'm not having any outstanding problems with 2.6.15-gentoo-r7, and I have to maintain some form of productivity   :Wink:   so I'll stick with it until a new release shows up and I'll try again then...

If your on a 2.6.14, I would think you could at least get safely to 2.6.15-gentoo-r7.

George

----------

## enyovelcora

I tried updating my kernel, as soon as the new one was out.  I updated to: 2.6.16-gentoo-r8.

Still.. no changes. This is really starting to be annoying... Is there no one with a solution???

----------

## skryking

I bumped into this problem while using quanta with fish as well... I switched over to using sftp as a work around.

seems to work for me.

Skryking

----------

## thumper

No ideas yet, other than to use another protocol, I personally would rather stick with fish, it would be interesting to know what exactly changed that caused the problem, but time is at somewhat of a premium at the moment....   :Sad: 

Ok, I tried sftp as well, seems painless enough to use, so it's not as traumatic a problem as I had first thought, although it makes you wonder what other things that are not so obvious may be broken by the mysterious change....

George

----------

## brs42

I had the same problem with fish not working after upgrading kernel, first noticed in 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 and later confirmed in 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 as well. The problem in my case seemed to have something to do with the make oldconfig process  doing make mrproper and a fresh make menuconfig from the ground up does *not* seem to exhibit the same problem. Not a very elegant solution since I basically had to re-enter all the custom kernel options that I originally had on my system (having the old .config handy made the task somewhat less painful), but after this fish works again.

----------

## thumper

 *brs42 wrote:*   

> I had the same problem with fish not working after upgrading kernel, first noticed in 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 and later confirmed in 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 as well. The problem in my case seemed to have something to do with the make oldconfig process  doing make mrproper and a fresh make menuconfig from the ground up does *not* seem to exhibit the same problem. Not a very elegant solution since I basically had to re-enter all the custom kernel options that I originally had on my system (having the old .config handy made the task somewhat less painful), but after this fish works again.

 

ARGH!!!  :Shocked: 

Well I always use make oldconfig, so looks like I will have something to do Sunday afternoon...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks for making that observation.

By some chance do you have a DIFF of the before and after .config?

George

----------

## brs42

 *thumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> By some chance do you have a DIFF of the before and after .config?
> 
> 

 

My diff is actually quite substantial  since this time I was building everything from the scratch I took the opportunity to play with a number of options that I wanted to try for some time, however none of those new options seem relevant to this particular issue, so I am not sure of how much interest it would be to post everything here (400+ lines). I guess this makes it not quite a one-on-one before/after comparison, but as much as I wanted to solve this issue, having a 100% pristine test wasnt my only focus (mostly due to time constrains, might give it a try later).

Nevertheless the key difference seems to be starting the kernel config clean, as opposed to make oldconfig. Before this I only did the oldconfig and had the same situation as others described  works in the older kernel, but not in the new one (in my case it stopped working when I went from 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 to 2.6.16-gentoo-r7), so I would still recommend to anyone who experiences this problem *and* did the kernel upgrade by way of oldconfig, to give it a try and see if it improves things (as it did for me).

----------

## thumper

Well, I was determined to fix it so I tried your suggestion, and it did not fix it.....   :Shocked: 

So I thought.....  anyway to make a long story short, I put my old config back, and after many attempts at switching things off rebuilding.... rebooting... switching back on... etc.  I narrowed it down ( at least in my case )

For me the last thing I tried and it fixed it was:

Switching to "Voluntary Kernel Preemption" from "Preemptible Kernel".

and

I switched to the CFQ Scheduler and unselected "Anticipatory I/O scheduler" so it would not build into the kernel.

I remember it being that way when I ran make menuconfig without my old .config

Now that it works, I'm not going to try and find out which one it was till I have some more time...

George

----------

## brs42

Strange, I never had to change any of those settings  in both working and non-working kernels I have exactly the same settings: Preemtible Kernel is selected and Anticipatory I/O scheduler is included in the kernel (Anticipatory is also the default I/O scheduler). As I never had to touch those options I believe they are likely still at their respective default values.

----------

## thumper

When I ran make menuconfig with no .config, the default was CFQ and “Anticipatory I/O scheduler” was disabled, very odd, I'm using an AMD64, could it be specific to that?

puzzling, on a side note, my machine feels a lot faster.

George

----------

## brs42

I concur its odd, on this P4 after doing make mrproper Anticipatory I/O scheduler is enabled and also set to be the default I/O scheduler. I guess different CPU architectures have different defaults?

At this point its probably safe to say that the solution likely has to do with how the kernel is compiled and is not necessarily a KDE issue. It is also encouraging that now there are at least two cases where the problem seems to be resolved, but it would be interesting to hear from other people that have this problem.

----------

## Mekoryuk

Having roughly the same issues, except I can't even get into my other system.  I type in my user name and password, then click ok to log in, and it just hangs there, stuck at "initializing protocol".  SSH at the command line works fine, but I really need fish to work so my life is easier.  Running 2.6.16-gentoo-r7 on an AMD64 system with KDE 3.5.2.  All /etc/hosts entries are set up on both machines, but beyond that I'm clueless.  :Sad: 

----------

## Vrenn

Tried both. Switching to sftp gives me some "Connection cloesed from the other side" boxes but then copyes the files (I believe). Switching to CFQ brings no solution to me, fish is a dead end. So I don't belive it is a kernel problem since it worked for me under kde 3.4 with the same kernel 2.6.16.

PS: I connect to a SuSE 9.3 Server.

----------

## thumper

I still have not had time to attempt to verify what fixed it, but it was a kernel change, have you tried:

"Voluntary Kernel Preemption"

George

----------

## Vrenn

What's the difference between fish: and sftp: anyway?

----------

## linsenm

First I was using gentoo-sources (2.6.16-gentoo-r8) on my Desktop and on my Notebook. 

On my desktop I tryed out the following things: 

- switched from "Anticipatory I/O scheduler" to the "CFQ Scheduler"

- took  "Anticipatory..." otu of the kernel

- switched between Preemtible Kernel for Desktop and low latency

and nothing helped me to solve this problem. Yesterday I installed ck-sources (2.6.17-ck1) and everything is fine and working. 

I verified this on my notebook and it works too. 

On my desktop I'm using the "CFQ" I/O scheduler and this is the only scheduler build into the kernel under "Block Layer --> IO Schedulers". As Preemption Model I chose Low-Latency Desktop

My notebook uses the "Anticipatory" I/O scheduler, all other Schedulers under  "Block Layer --> IO Schedulers" are build in here.

On both PCs "Low-Latency Desktop"  is the Preemption Model of my choise.

In my view it is not a problem of kde or  I/O schedulers or Preemption Model, it seems to be a problem of the gentoo-sources. Perhaps somebody can verify my workaround with other sources, I would also be nterested in the "real" solution of this problem. I can't understand why it works with the one sources but not with the "optimized" one from gentoo...??

I hope i can help somebody with this post, if you need kernel configs or anything else just mention it!

----------

## thumper

Maybe this will help explain...

http://osdir.com/Article2159.phtml

from the above article:

 *Quote:*   

> "sftp://host/" - SSH encrypted FTP.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Finally, KDE includes one special protocol that lets you access another computer that isn't running traditional network services such as FTP and HTTP. This protocol is called "fish", and requires a running SSH server and PERL installed on the remote machine. Simply use the URL fish://host/ and log into the server when prompted. You can browse around the server, manipulate files with drag and drop, and edit files as though they were local. Many KDE users eventually find this to be an indispensable tool for accessing their files on other computers.

 

George

And no I'm not the George in the article   :Smile: Last edited by thumper on Thu Jul 06, 2006 1:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thumper

 *linsenm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I hope i can help somebody with this post, if you need kernel configs or anything else just mention it!

 

Well, spare time is hard to come by, but it would be interesting to diff a few different .config files from folks who have it working and some who don't.

George

----------

## kEiNsTeiN

Hi! I've got the same problem here. With both sftp and fish. FUCK!

This sucks!

What is the end-solution? I'm using: 2.6.17-beyond2.2 (the beyond-sources). But I had the same problem with gentoo-sources as well (used them until 1 week ago).

Here is my .config (ironically uploaded with fish, taking 5 minutes!): http://nachtmann.biz/veit/linux-2.6.17-beyond2.2.config

used make oldconfig

KDE 3.5.3

accept_keywords="~x86"

Would be grateful for any help that's confirmed to work.

----------

